# 4G/Call radio crashing



## empty_skull (Aug 4, 2011)

Baseline: 2 charges.
Charge A is running rooted stock with some personal debloat, was running Tweaked 2.0. Switched to stock to troubleshoot.
Charge B is running Tweaked 2.0.

This seems to be tied to the 4G network. And I believe it's the same scenerio on both phones. The radios on both phones started crashing after my area got 4G service about 12ish days ago. The phone is idle for a medium period of time. Wake the phone up to do whatever. You can see the send arrow on 4G data icon flash on and off a few times. When the receive arrows doesn't flash you can expect a radio crash. After about 30 secs of this the 4G icon dissapears and the circle with a line through it comes over where the signal bars should be. It can take 30 secs to 5 minutes for the radios to recover. Sometimes a reboot will do it because I get tired of waiting. O and if I lock into 3G radio I have no crashes

Both phones were on Tweaked 2.0. I didn't think that was the problem but to prove it I changed Charge A back to rooted stock with bare minimun debloat to prove that. And Charge A still has the radio crashes.

I called Verizon and ask them about it. After Yada Yada Yada i was told they would investigate. An hour later I got the follow up txt msg that they fixed the problem. No info on what they fixed of course. So it must be a new issue causing my radios to crash because they are still doing it. .

So what I'm wondering is could one see this happening in a logcat? Which I captured using aLogcat. I am including it here for those educated enough to know how to read it. Would anyone mind looking at these to see if there is a hardware related issue here? It's hard for me to believe because 2 phones are doing this. Of course they didn't(or wouldn't) tell me if anyone else was reporting any issues.

http://pastebin.com/9wMbsGrB
http://pastebin.com/PYPFRmMe
http://pastebin.com/bscJU2yX
http://pastebin.com/7MKQKfBN

Here are some saved logcats from aLogcat I started when the radios crashed. I'm not sure if i did it right. I dont know enough to tell if and what errors may be showing up. Would you kind folks look through them? Check for any issues before I call back to Verizon to use to help.


----------



## Quasi (Jul 21, 2011)

I actually saw that last night. I'm in the Metro D.C. area though and 4G has been here for a while. So might be a network issue going on?


----------



## p2kmafia (Jan 9, 2012)

flash back to regular stock and call verizon. the first test they ran for me when i couldn't get data was a network test of southern california. request it if they don't say it right away. I say flash back to stock because with the new fp1 update they can wirelessly see your phone and if it's rooted.


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

Your logcats are being truncated by aLogcat, set it to capture the full log. Only the last link shows the error. It seems that you have a process causing the issue. In the last log, it was process # 12193. If you can get a full log of it happening again, we can probably narrow it down further.


----------



## empty_skull (Aug 4, 2011)

imnuts said:


> Your logcats are being truncated by aLogcat, set it to capture the full log. Only the last link shows the error. It seems that you have a process causing the issue. In the last log, it was process # 12193. If you can get a full log of it happening again, we can probably narrow it down further.


will do. Thanks for the replies folks.


----------



## empty_skull (Aug 4, 2011)

Well I guess it was something to do with their network. As of right now my phone seems to be good. My wife's phone is still having some issues. I'll keep a watch on it maybe i can get a logcat off it.


----------



## empty_skull (Aug 4, 2011)

Of course right after I posted the above post, maybe 30 mins, my phone did it all over again. So I've been trying to catch the error on (alogcat) but I am unsure what alogcat settings should be. I read that alogrec will give me a constant logcat record so I'm going to run it all day and hopefully catch this error.


----------



## empty_skull (Aug 4, 2011)

So here is my dropbox link to my logcat. But it has numerous instances of the radios crashing. One thing I notices too is when I wake the phone up as I said before I can predict a crash by the upload arrow lighting up and download arrow nothing. Well it would continue to display the icons this way with 5 bars of signal as long as I left it alone. If I open the dialer and try to make a phone call is when I get the radio crash.

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/30199222/alogrec.2012-04-30-06-53-32.zip

Once again thanks all for taking the time to look over these.


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

Looks like it is something related to a GoLauncher widget and wifi causing the issue for you. Have anything special setup with Go Launcher and its settings?


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

This happens with my bolt also. My data crashes and it can be 4G or 3g. We just got 4G a few weeks ago but noticed that issue when it started on my 3g. I figured they was bringing in 4G. So not just the charge getting this. So i would have to say network issue.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

Dark Jedi said:


> This happens with my bolt also. My data crashes and it can be 4G or 3g. We just got 4G a few weeks ago but noticed that issue when it started on my 3g. I figured they was bringing in 4G. So not just the charge getting this. So i would have to say network issue.


If the phone switching between 3G/4G is causing the modem to crash, you may want to get a new phone. Unless the network is providing bad data, or you are switching back and forth constantly, the network should have no effect. If you look at the logcat that was posted, service is lost after an application crash, and then restored shortly after.


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

No never goes to 3g. Just the upload arrow stays on. It takes a few min to get working on its own and never lose the 4G icon

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JihadSquad (Nov 2, 2011)

Dark Jedi said:


> No never goes to 3g. Just the upload arrow stays on. It takes a few min to get working on its own and never lose the 4G icon
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


You know what mine is doing that too recently. I just never attributed it to data drop but assumed it would take a couple seconds to connect. Maybe it is the network.


----------



## empty_skull (Aug 4, 2011)

imnuts said:


> Looks like it is something related to a GoLauncher widget and wifi causing the issue for you. Have anything special setup with Go Launcher and its settings?


Nothing that I know. Im going to remove go launcher completely. Then see what happens. Thanks for your time. I'll report back later.


----------



## empty_skull (Aug 4, 2011)

Ok i've return to full stock/non root. I installed the minimal stuff to operate like I need too. Like all my emails and sync'ed contacts. Here is a alogrec of 2 crashes. Btw how is the best way to view these logcats. Is there software that sorts it and color codes it for errors and stuff?

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/30199222/alogrec.2012-05-03-10-38-21.zip


----------

